# iPod Touch V1 vs. V2?



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

So BestBuy/FutureShop are selling the V1 16gb touch for $30 less than the V2. Their listing shows that the 2 units are Apple model MA627C/A and MA627C/B. Other than the added apps, is there any difference between the two? I can't find anything.

Z.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

It's just the apps.


----------



## xtal (Jul 9, 2006)

I believe the firmware is different as well, but it can be easily updated. It is an out-of-box difference though.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

That's what I thought.

Thanks,

Z.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

It'll cost you $20 to upgrade V1 to V2.. so you still save $10.


----------

